# Andretti Fairlane



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This kit started as a broken used model. It was missing a couple of parts, but was mostly there. For this build, I started by taking it apart as well as I could, then stripping the paint. I had to do some bodywork by removing all the body trim and filling in the insets in the hood to make it flat. It was missing the rear bumper so I modified one from the AMT '69 Torino. I tossed the interior and made my own sidepanels, rear panel, and rollcage. I had to modify the engine just a touch to make it dual carbs and I made the exhaust. The only shocks were the two on the rear axle, so I found some extras in my parts stash and added two more shocks to the rear and another four shocks up front. The wheels were ones that I had cast myself and the tires were from the spares box. The chrome was ruined so I sprayed the bumpers and grill with Alclad. The decals were from the old Fred Cady set. 

Here's the "before" pic:










Here's the "after" pics:





































Here's the engine compartment










and one last pic:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I love the classic stockers so this one ticks all the boxes for me :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The before pic looks like it was just hauled out a junkyard too haha :tongue:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice! Love what you did with both of those cars.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys - I appreciate it


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice work Scott, always good to see a good ole Ford :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice save on both models. My dad had a Fairlane slot car with this scheme but I did not know the origins. Coincidentally the same scheme as a WV State Police car too.


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

Holy smokes. That is a nice car.


----------

